# Intel Branch's 50th Anniversary



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2012)

For all of you to celebrate the awesomeness which is Army intel:

https://www.ikn.army.mil/apps/mi_comm/


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2012)

A celebration of awkward geeks in uniform, I can see the fights over the dark corner in the room already. lol


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, at least they've found something they can predict for once... ;)


----------



## Dame (Jan 8, 2012)

Er... Happy Anniversary, Sir.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 8, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> For all of you to celebrate the awesomeness which is Army intel:
> 
> https://www.ikn.army.mil/apps/mi_comm/


 Mara I can't make the link work/ forty six years ago I was getting intel from then I now understand why it was wrong they were new to the job.
I spent a lot of time in fighting positions on the perimeter waiting for imminent attacks that never came. On patrol we were told to expect contact guaranteeing a quiet day.
Just poking fun Big one.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2012)

From the link



> THE TRADITION CONTINUES
> 
> THE 50TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE MILITARY INTELLIGENCE BRANCH
> 
> ...


----------

